# My TT Project



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi guys,

I am new to this Forum, but someone suggested I join as my recently acquired TT is getting overhauled by me and my bodyshop.

I bought the car smashed up, needing one wing and one 1/4 panel, two doors, and repairs on various panels including the roof. I have put some pictures of the car before i started.


























































Then the vehicle was stripped bare including the seats.


































NS wing once my panel beater had finished with it








Smoothed front bumper








smoothed rear bumper








trial fitting the doors









i am thinking of doing something with the bonnet.... also will be painting it a pearl white with a black roof... what do you guys think? let me have some ideas... any ideas on what i can do with handles and wing mirrors.


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

Poor TT, looked battered!

Work looks good 8) Where are you located ?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Nice work so far 8) , looing forward to the updates

Mark


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Ooooooooooofffffffffff!
cheers jon


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

i am based in Slough... but i need some ideas as to wheels, lowering, exhaust etc and some more modification ideas.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Could you do no handles? That might be cool?

Ps work looks good so far, car looked a sorry state at the start.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Whats with all the wrektt cars tonight?
cheers
jon


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

i am thinking now handles, but i am a bit nervous about problems if the solinods fail etc


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

RTune said:


> i am thinking now handles, but i am a bit nervous about problems if the solinods fail etc


Slough you say... im after some bodywork doing and it looks like you know the TT inside out.. can i pm you for a quote on some work ?


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

get that bad boy bonnet from the other thread on it
is it just a car for visual rather than performance


----------



## H20RPR (Sep 24, 2008)

i love seeing smashed cars put back to how they should be!! this looks good!!
is there a white and black theme for the car? will the car have twin 225 exhaust or has it already got that?


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

that poor 180 

riso do carbon fibre mirror surrounds, perhaps that? white is the definately best color though so you could do the silver CF.
http://www.thettshop.co.uk/osir.asp?cat ... uct=701531

PPI also have a nice looking silver mirror surround or CF - http://www.thettshop.co.uk/ppi.asp?cat= ... talog=3099

you could probably get away with repairing those wheels, how is the balance on them? if you go white on the car, you could paint those black. it'd look awesome


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

White pearl with loads of black carbon and Milltek Exhaust and a forge DV and some nice deep 
dish wheels and the lower it job done


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

Right after seeing the Badboy bonnet post by Foxie, i have been in deep discussions with my Panel Tech, and it is'nt an easy thing to do. As the bonnet butts up against the bumper so your going to have to Raise the bonnet above the bumper and lamps, but it should be possible, we are going for it soo will let you guys see the results, when we start the Surgery. We cut a piece out of the 1/4 that were replacing as it almost has the right contour for the bonnet!

Here some more pics, the 1/4's on TT are brazed









Wing all Repaired


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

cool 

you get my PM yeah ?


----------



## anthony_m (Aug 28, 2008)

car looked pretty sick,
any ideas of its history? ie, how it got in that state. anyway, looks like its going to get the best attention,so good luck with it, and as the regular guys say, keep us updated as to what you decide on as far as mods, and the build along the way, this is going to be interesting!!!
regards,anthony...


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeh well it belong to a customer of mine, it got written off because it had panel damage both left and right hand sides, she did it by hitting the central reservation.

Badboy bonnet is not going to be easy as its an Aluminum, so will pplay around with some fibreglass.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

RTune said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to this Forum, but someone suggested I join as my recently acquired TT is getting overhauled by me and my bodyshop.


Was me over from Detailing World 



RTune said:


> i am thinking of doing something with the bonnet.... also will be painting it a pearl white with a black roof... what do you guys think? let me have some ideas... any ideas on what i can do with handles and wing mirrors.


Colour scheme sounds great, white with black roof and black mirror tops a la QS, handles and bonnet white.

Lowering - Coilovers or just springs (H&R)
Exhaust - Blueflame
QS rear valance, QS 3 bar grille

The list is endless


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

I'd go for some deep dish 19's, with the centres painted black to keep with the theme 8)


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Jas225 said:


> I'd go for some deep dish 19's, with the centres painted black to keep with the theme 8)


BBS LM's 8)


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

wow, it's like a ******** mod-a-tt where we get to choose what happens :lol: :lol:


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

Well i am open to suggestions, but i am looking for a Slick, Euro look for this TT, and it cant cost the earth in parts!! Labour and Paint is free for me! So bring on the ideas!!

Also looking for a front mounted intercooler, maybe a hybrid turbo, and bigger injectors!!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

This is the most interesting thread I have seen in ages.

Good job so far, I await the results. Then I might ask you to do me a QS style roof. 

Matt


----------



## Damz (Oct 8, 2006)

dehandle then smooth all the way , debaged also smoother on the tailgate so looks more smoothed , bonnet brow is a great idea looks mean , maybe the indicators smoothed off some how mounted into the mirrors like the mk 2 i thinks ., 8)


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

do a mk2 filler cap!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Black and white stripes :wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

RTune said:


> I am looking for a Slick, Euro look for this TT


All red rear
Remove rear Spoiler
Front QS grille with black rings
White headlight inserts with twin angel eyes and clear front indicators
Fuel Filler in Black


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

you got any pics of the QS model?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

And furry dice...

(sorry, I'm still new to this TT ownership lark)


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

RTune said:


> you got any pics of the QS model?


Here you go: http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/carview.aspx?id=600397005


----------



## Damz (Oct 8, 2006)

foxie said:


> do a mk2 filler cap!


OR the R8 filler cap ....


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

Damz said:


> foxie said:
> 
> 
> > do a mk2 filler cap!
> ...


Yeahhhhhh, that would be awesome, go with the R8 filler.....


----------



## zabzy-TT (Jul 9, 2008)

A bad boy bonnet on an audi TT????

I though they were best left to the XR2I or 1.2 Nova's????


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Forget putting LM's and dont even look at wheels you can buy off the shelf that are made to fit straight on. Theres some stunning Porsche split rims in the for sale section and with a little arch mods (your painting the car anyway), you'll be able to fit those babies on.

10.5J on the rear, black centers, mirror polished lips and gold bolts [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

I think you will have built a show stopper mate. Keep up the good work and one more thing, while you can smooth the side indicators from the wings. Looks much better without them!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

jamal said:


> Theres some stunning Porsche split rims in the for sale section and with a little arch mods (your painting the car anyway), you'll be able to fit those babies on.
> 
> 10.5J on the rear, black centers, mirror polished lips and gold bolts [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


The rears won't fit without some 1"+ arch extensions, the offset is too low for adapter plates, need to ba a 10" wide (max) ET50+ before adapters are used


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

They'll fit with a 2cm arch flare and a little bit of camber. Shouldn't be too big an issue, couple centimeters flare wont be hard.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Front:
8.5x19"ET 40 With a 20mm adapter gives an ET20, this will fit the front and sit nicely in the arch

Rear:
10.5x19" ET 33 With a 20mm adapter gives an ET13, this gives 12mm less clearance on the inside and projects 52mm further out than the standard 8x18" ET33 wheel which takes a maximum 25mm Spacer (each side) so you would need more than 20mm arch flare to cover it


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

s'allright.. 225/40's on the rear should cover it :lol:


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

zabzy-TT said:


> A bad boy bonnet on an audi TT????
> 
> I though they were best left to the XR2I or 1.2 Nova's????


lol, sorry i ment bonnet extension, not those ugly looking brow's


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

jbell said:


> Front:
> 8.5x19"ET 40 With a 20mm adapter gives an ET20, this will fit the front and sit nicely in the arch
> 
> Rear:
> 10.5x19" ET 33 With a 20mm adapter gives an ET13, this gives 12mm less clearance on the inside and projects 52mm further out than the standard 8x18" ET33 wheel which takes a maximum 25mm Spacer (each side) so you would need more than 20mm arch flare to cover it


Aren't standard wheels ET35?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

elrao said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Front:
> ...


No OEM RSTT 18" are ET33


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

RTune said:


> zabzy-TT said:
> 
> 
> > A bad boy bonnet on an audi TT????
> ...


I like the one on the Black TT, gave it a bit of an A3 bonnet shape.

Nice to see the groove flushed in round the grille, makes it look really smooth 8)


----------



## jenksndubs (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, be keeping my eyes peeled on this. Nice load of work happening there.



jbell said:


> Front:
> 8.5x19"ET 40 With a 20mm adapter gives an ET20, this will fit the front and sit nicely in the arch
> 
> Rear:
> 10.5x19" ET 33 With a 20mm adapter gives an ET13, this gives 12mm less clearance on the inside and projects 52mm further out than the standard 8x18" ET33 wheel which takes a maximum 25mm Spacer (each side) so you would need more than 20mm arch flare to cover it


I thought running staggered fitments on quattros/4WD cars was not best for the drivetrain or is this only on the old synchros like the mk2 Golf Rallye ?? :? :? :?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

jenksndubs said:


> Wow, be keeping my eyes peeled on this. Nice load of work happening there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's fine so long as you keep the rolling ratio of the wheels the same i.e for 19" you would put a 235/35 R19" tyre on the front and a 255/30 R19" tyre on the rear


----------



## jenksndubs (Sep 29, 2008)

jbell said:


> jenksndubs said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, be keeping my eyes peeled on this. Nice load of work happening there.
> ...


Ahh i see, makes sence now!


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

Why not paint it a candy blue. or a different candy colour. I think the candy's will just set it off..


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

what you think of these wheels? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PORSCHE-TURBO-ALL ... 286.c0.m14


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

or these 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PORSCHE-SPORT-CLA ... 286.c0.m14


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

SICK TT said:


> Why not paint it a candy blue. or a different candy colour. I think the candy's will just set it off..


Hi this was my original plan before i went nuts with the car, and now am feeling that white is the only option, a Pearl White!!


----------



## Damz (Oct 8, 2006)

pearl white n bling wheels are a must then i reckon ,.. so many ideas , like to see what you do now to the TT and the outcome ... :wink:


----------



## Duncdude (Feb 27, 2007)

RTune said:


> Yeh well it belong to a customer of mine, it got written off because it had panel damage both left and right hand sides, she did it by hitting the central reservation.
> 
> Badboy bonnet is not going to be easy as its an Aluminum, so will pplay around with some fibreglass.


Just knew it was a womans car... See the state of those poor rims! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

RIght the BadBoy bonnet is taking shape, we had to make the centre 1st, and then the lamp extensions later. Also ran into a technical problem, of the bonnet catch!! but that should be resolved soon.

In Progress ....









All dried and ready for shaping, 

























Rear 1/4 cut off this is what it looks like underneath.


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

nice progression already 8)


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Is this R tune run by Ranjt by any chance???!!!!!


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

I hope you make the brows curve down all the way to the grill, as opposed to leveling out where the head light ends, if that makes any sense?!? So it looks like the black one in the bonnet thread 8)


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

Suraj_TT said:


> Is this R tune run by Ranjt by any chance???!!!!!


Yeh Yeh Suraj!! Small world right?


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Easy dude!!!!!! Welcome to the forum bro!!!!!!!

How u been man??!!!! See things are going well at R Tune!!!!

You're gonna have to hook me up!!!

PM me your mobile number or drop me a facebook message!

Suraj


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

LOL will do, your a senior member.... I only joined this Forum because of Jbell! Your the last person i expected to see on here.

FB Message En-Route.

p.s. the bonnets near completion.


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

Taking shape fairly quickly, looking forward to seeing more progress on the bonnet!

I think you should extend the rear arch and get some huge dished rear wheels


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

Dan_TT said:


> Taking shape fairly quickly, looking forward to seeing more progress on the bonnet!
> 
> I think you should extend the rear arch and get some huge dished rear wheels


i might to this.... but i need help finding some wheels... really would like some deep dish porsche rims.... anyone help with some Wheel Porn


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

I priced up some 18" x 8 / 18" x 10" this morning!

Porsche splits 8)


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

and....


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

right the bonnets nearly finished, what do you guys think


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

that looks insane 

how much would you charge to do this for a paying customer?

Cheers.


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

and how will you open the bonnet :?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Very bad boy :wink:

Might just be me but the angle above the lights looks less than the one below, and I really liked that sharp look

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=125520


----------



## Damz (Oct 8, 2006)

I think the bonnet looks way off to the one on the black TT pictured in the other thread ,the lines are way off , ? not sure if you was doing your own style bonnet .??? :?: early days maybe .


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

great post lovin it
i reckon you get a diff bumper on it
paint the light inserts black with smoked corners
mak this 1 unique - seems like you got all the resources to do it guys 
so go for it


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

Damz said:


> I think the bonnet looks way off to the one on the black TT pictured in the other thread ,the lines are way off , ? not sure if you was doing your own style bonnet .??? :?: early days maybe .


well i was going to copy it then i thought what the hell, lets make the lamps look more rectangular! so we have taken the narrowest part of the lamp and bought it round across the whole lamp. Its more my OWN style! The bonnet didnt open as we learned after we created the extension, but now we have created an extension to the bonnet leaver. I want to smoke the lamps but dont know how.... also looking to paint the inside either WHITE or Black to accent the colours of the car.

Cost wise i will let you know once we complete the bonnet, so far spend 2days getting it to this stage.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

RTune said:


> I want to smoke the lamps but dont know how....


You can get smoked corners from the TT Shop they replace the orange indicators :idea:


----------



## modified_1 (Jun 7, 2008)

i take it you've used glass fibre to extended bonnet....personally i can see long term problems with using glass over aluminuim welded, but i suppose its a hell of a lot easier to make it this way...work looks good though...


----------



## classmaz (Apr 12, 2008)

looks great

i like the white and black theame.

keep posting the pics and updating us on the process

thanks
Mike


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

RTune said:


>


Is it me or Can I see flared rear arches :roll: The speed you're getting through this is amazing, do you work on any other cars during the day or just your own? :lol: :lol:

Hmmm... maybe I'll try an apprenticeship at a bodyshop next year :roll:

Paul


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

some amazing work and so quick.

have you seen the v6 (link on here somewhere), which could do with some attention like this?


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

modified_1 said:


> i take it you've used glass fibre to extended bonnet....personally i can see long term problems with using glass over aluminuim welded, but i suppose its a hell of a lot easier to make it this way...work looks good though...


I would have loved to make it out of ally, and we do have the gear to do it, but then that presents its own set of problems with the joins, and you still need to use fibre glass to build it up. As when the bonnet meets the lamps and grills its actually flush, so to get the badboy look you need to actually raise it over the lamps and grill, so you have to build it up and smooth it in further up.


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

Is it me or Can I see flared rear arches :roll: The speed you're getting through this is amazing, do you work on any other cars during the day or just your own? :lol: :lol:

Hmmm... maybe I'll try an apprenticeship at a bodyshop next year :roll:

Paul[/quote]

no flared arches.... my panel beater is old school and is soo good that he gets through his days work so quick i find it hard to keep him busy so hes got this project and does it inbetween jobs... the work so far has taken around 2 days.

I am thinking of smoothing the roof, but i am concerned about the weight i will be adding.


----------



## modified_1 (Jun 7, 2008)

when u say smooth the roof....what would u do? Fill or weld? I ask because i can imagine there is a fair amount of flex so filler would crack and shrink over time....i dont suppose you would lead load as it would be far to costly??


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

awesome thread mate, ill be keeping an eye on this one.

so many exciting ideas, glad to see someone with vision and guts lol


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

modified_1 said:


> when u say smooth the roof....what would u do? Fill or weld? I ask because i can imagine there is a fair amount of flex so filler would crack and shrink over time....i dont suppose you would lead load as it would be far to costly??


my panel beater is old skool, we would weld it up and then lead fill the rest to minimise filler use. I HATE filler!! so we try to keep it to a min, as its only useful in thin amounts!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Excellent thread!

Cant wait to follow this through to the finished article...

Hopefully you'll attend some meets?!


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

right another update,

time for the 1/4 panel to be fitted 

















joints coated with a zinc spray to stop corrosion in the joints and help conductivity when welding









1/4 panel in place










all in place and finished









tomorrow i will put up pics of the wings smoothed off, and tailgate smoothed.


----------



## keithM (Nov 2, 2007)

hi

just joined this post, remarkably, just want to see the end result.

good luck


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Not sure about a black roof, it may or may not have been done to death. If I was in your position I would do a heavy pearl white roof, with a light powder blue possibly matt but defo flat on the body, or same roof and cream on the bottom.


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

I want to smoke the lamps but dont know how.... also looking to paint the inside either WHITE or Black to accent the colours of the car.

Ive been meaning to smoke my lamps aswell.. ive seen then on a handfull of cars and looks sweet, especially if youve got angels fitted.
im gonna try the vinyl tint stuff, This should work. what you recon?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

RTune said:


> Dan_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Taking shape fairly quickly, looking forward to seeing more progress on the bonnet!
> ...


I've got a set of 9x19 O.Z./Abt three piece wheels available. They look like this but the centre caps are missing from this pic.










They'll need a good refurb but are ideal for a project such as yours as you'll no doubt have access to all the right tools to do it.

Let me know if you're interested... 

cheers

rich


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

Right yest i ordered the following:- 
EiBach Lowering Kit
Bilstein Uprated Shocks Front and Rear
Rear EBC Pads
Front EBC Pads
Front Dimpled and Groved Discs
Rear Dimpled and Grooved Discs

Total of about £750


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Some nice kit.

Wouldn't it have been better to have coilovers on this beast?


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

jamal said:


> Some nice kit.
> 
> Wouldn't it have been better to have coilovers on this beast?


I would have loved some coilovers.... but they are ££


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

These aren't too expensive though..

http://www.europerformance.co.uk/pages/ ... category=1


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Or these...............

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... :IT&ih=001


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

whats the advantage of the coilovers in comparison to my option? isit just the fact there adjustable?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Car is starting to look good, can't wait for the finished article



RTune said:


> Right yest i ordered the following:-
> Rear EBC Pads
> Front EBC Pads
> Front Dimpled and Groved Discs
> Rear Dimpled and Grooved Discs


This stuff is crap (sorry) better to go with OEM disks and Ferodo DS2500 pads or something by Mintex


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

thanks j bell... i have had them on my S4... found they were alot better, in terms of reduced brake dust etc.... whats wrong with them... tell tell

Still not sure about wheels... someone help


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

There is a set of Artec Porsche split rims on Edition 38. They are 8.5J x 19 all round ET70. They are 5x112 and you can easially run adaptors. 45mm front, 55mm rear.

They are show stoppers 

PM me if you like and i'll get you more details.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

RTune said:


> thanks j bell... i have had them on my S4... found they were alot better, in terms of reduced brake dust etc.... whats wrong with them... tell tell


I had them on my Impreza, terrible things, noisy, the disks warped repeatedly and when I changed them back to OEM disks with Ferodo DS2500 pads the braking was improved and much less dust.

The dimples and grooves can actually reduce braking as the disks will get a lot hotter.



RTune said:


> Still not sure about wheels... someone help


Why not something unusual:

www.mitowheels.com


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

See i put yellow stuff and red stuff on my S4 (04 4.2 v8) and it was brilliant, really had a lot more bite, so it was possible to have more aggressive braking. Well i have them here now so will give them a go.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

I put Tarox discs and Green Stuff pads on my TT before I had the Porsche kit and it was miles better than the OEM, even allowing for the relative wear on my old kit, which didn't 'need' replacing, but were into their last useful year. Not sure if that was due to the discs or the pads, but the overall effect was, IMO, about 25% better braking than OEM.


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

any updates with pics Rtune


----------



## monkeyj (Aug 24, 2008)

Whats the latest on this project Rtune ?? Have you got any more pictures ??


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Interesting. I must have missed this post during my absence from the forum.

First of all nice to meet you mate!! Welcome to the forum and all that (sorry its a bit late)

Really good post, really looking forward to end result. Wish i had access to the things you have access to, id be day dreaming of changes all day long! 

Good luck with it all, I think your kinda local to us north west/west Londoners so im hoping to see you at one of our meets when its done. We have plenty of them. Dont forget to check out the events section, maybe come along and get some ideas for your car! 

So you have a rough date of when you wanna be complete?


----------



## stoffi (Jul 17, 2007)

This is a very interesting thread. Good luck with your project. I luv it when people do these kinds of things!


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Easy Ranj! Glad the projects going well mate.. I shall definately be organising a meet at the R Tune Factory and will be leaving my car there for a respray


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Suraj.

You finally going pink like you always mentioned ??

Seriously. I think that's a great idea, Sort your bonnet out and your car will be the NUTS!


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

ANY UPDATES?


----------



## T60 TTX (Nov 9, 2008)

We need more pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

Right guys..... workshops been a bit busy soo much hadnt happened for a little while, however the car is now in primer, and being prepared for paint, the rear end has been lowered except with the new shocks and springs its gone UP!! (No weight in the car interior etc stripped). 
The Car in Primer








Door being rubbed down









Bonnet..... Needs more work as it a few pin holes









Tailgate has been SMOOOTHED!!! No spoiler for me thanks! 









Wings are also SMOOOTHED!









I will post more up later with the Handles done!!


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Looking good, can't wait to see this one finished!


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

OK i wrote this out once and the site logged me out so i lost it...

The cars in Basecoat as we speak awaiting lacquer..... here are some pics

Car ready for Paint

















The roof masked up










The roof now painted in Black

























The Car with the Base Colour (White) 









The car now in two tone


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

looks great 
keep up the gd wrk


----------



## leedo (Oct 17, 2008)

This is going to look the nutz when it's finished.

Love that white against the black!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Can't believe a bit of paint got me all excited!

Bet this car is going to look so awesome once done mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Looking mighty fine, keep up the good work


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

Great work!

Too late for suggestions, but I have always liked the idea of a NACA duct set into the hood.

This one is a bit overdone with all the CF, etc. IMO:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> OK i wrote this out once and the site logged me out so i lost it


may help m8..when i do a large post for detailing i set it out in Microsoft word 1st, then when i am happy with the post just copy and paste... lost a few big post like you..keep up the good work m8


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

Blue TTop said:


> Great work!
> 
> Too late for suggestions, but I have always liked the idea of a NACA duct set into the hood.
> 
> This one is a bit overdone with all the CF, etc. IMO:


are you kidding...thats rubbish :lol:


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

jutty said:


> are you kidding...thats rubbish :lol:


I'm not kidding about the idea of an intake duct set into the hood. I like the idea...... I don't like the Chav'd up car in the pictures though.

Cheers


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

This is looking like the dogs danglies!  
Hope it all works out ok. top stuff.


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

WOW!! I can't wait to see this finished!! It's looking great! I had my G40 Polo painted white with a black roof last year, great combination!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Looks very well done both colours will compliment each other, may I suggest 
some carbon goodies from OSIR as they will set this beast of perfectly, mirrors,
telson spolier


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

ok guys the cars all laquered up.... and oh my does it look good!!!

p.s. no bonnet vents as i wanted the smooth look hence the tailgate has been smoothed too


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

RTune said:


> ok guys the cars all laquered up.... and oh my does it look good!!!
> 
> p.s. no bonnet vents as i wanted the smooth look hence the tailgate has been smoothed too


dnt blame you, that vent is horrendous on the TT


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Do I detect a touch of pearl in the white?....If so it's gonna look amazing [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

triplefan said:


> Do I detect a touch of pearl in the white?....If so it's gonna look amazing [smiley=dude.gif]


Yeh White Pearl!!! its actually a Alfa Romeo COlour the paint alone for the job is costing around.... £2K!!


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Looks amazing mate. Cant wait for the result! I know how expensive that pearl white paint is. I think the basecoat and pearl cost me around £80 just to do a pair of calipers!!!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

More pic's ,pic's,pic's ..................please 

Mark


----------



## bite me (Nov 29, 2008)

there is an audi TT (im a newb dont rip) with some HUGE bently rims look amazing but not sure where it is or if its even a member, it was at edition last year and its matt dolphin grey i think! was stunning!

progress looks great mate really does.


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

bite me said:


> there is an audi TT (im a newb dont rip) with some HUGE bently rims look amazing but not sure where it is or if its even a member, it was at edition last year and its matt dolphin grey i think! was stunning!
> 
> progress looks great mate really does.


i do have a set of 997 wheels but i think i am gunna go for something else, maybe some oettinger wheels for a mk2 with adapters!


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

RTune said:


> bite me said:
> 
> 
> > there is an audi TT (im a newb dont rip) with some HUGE bently rims look amazing but not sure where it is or if its even a member, it was at edition last year and its matt dolphin grey i think! was stunning!
> ...


997's look sick............. 8)


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

will the car be getting all new suspension big brakes, exhaust well go as good as it looks


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

chrishTT said:


> will the car be getting all new suspension big brakes, exhaust well go as good as it looks


Suspension... its having Eibach springs with shortened Bilstein Shocks all round.
Brakes... EBC front and rear Yellow and Red stuff Pads with Grooved and Dimpled Discs
Exhaust.... 225 Twin exit with Black Tips.....

WHEELS!!!! I am thinking Otteinger MK2 TT wheels


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

More. Pictures. Required


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

RTune said:


> chrishTT said:
> 
> 
> > will the car be getting all new suspension big brakes, exhaust well go as good as it looks
> ...


you have to get a blueflame on mate, better than standard and sounds awesome :wink:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Yer Id change the zorst if you can mate.


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

right i have some more pics for you guys!!

Interiors almost refitted.... hopefully will be getting it re trimmed at some point

but here are some more pics note the subtle styling of the door handles...

bonnet getting painted









in the oven









door handles


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Looking good but we need more pics!!!!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not to sure about the handles are you not going to delock them :?:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Excellent job on the door handles. Whats the other thing I can see on the door?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hark said:


> Excellent job on the door handles. Whats the other thing I can see on the door?


Holes to refit the mirror


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Not to sure about the handles are you not going to delock them :?:


neither was i...... but i like them now painted up.... no i am not delocking them.... as its tooo much hassle esp if the battery goes flat!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

RTune said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Not to sure about the handles are you not going to delock them :?:
> ...


I think they are one of those mods you will need to see in the metal  You could delock the drivers side door as Audi did on the later TTs :idea:


----------



## ant1 (Apr 13, 2006)

Oh my god this car looks stunning, with regard to wheels why no try lambo galardo wheels?

I can't wait to see the finished car...Fantastic workmanship.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

RTune said:


> door handles


That ia a very subtle and sweet mod 8)


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

Took the Headlamps apart today to fit the Smoked indicators and to have the inner part of the lamps painted pearl white.... only one question how do i change the colour of the indicator bulb? as it seems clear so when i use the indicator it wont flash Orange? and any other lighting mods anyone could suggest ??


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/angeleyes/ec ... ttings.htm


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

who sells the angel eyes kit?


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

PM was or Wak. They supply and fit angel rings so worth contacting them 1st


----------



## tteireann (Jan 2, 2008)

Anymore photos to share??? 
I'm really keen to see the outcome of this project.


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

you know it i have been looking out for some too


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Me too.
It's looking well good already. Love the colour.
John.


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

well its nearly finished, some teaser pics of the front end, not bolted together yet


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Man that is looking awesome! Gonna have to check it out in the flesh once its finished, as I am very local to you 

Good job mate! 8)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

That's looking amazing , love the bonnet 8)


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

wow!!!


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Looks good, the mroe agressive bonnet could do with a more agressive skirt, a v6 bumper would finish that front off a treat! Although as you are 'in the trade' you might conisder taking on a cheaper copy from Poland, as I have heard these need a little more TLC when being fitted, but your guys obviously have the skills!!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Loving that paint work!!!


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

Bloody fantastic.

I dont think i can stand up for a few minutes


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Looking good Ranj


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

How do you say OMG in morse code! 8)


----------



## GKC5 (May 15, 2008)

--- -- --.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

the stig said:


> How do you say OMG in morse code! 8)


--- .... / -- -.-- / --. --- -..


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

RTune said:


>


Looks good, needs the wheels painting black with a whiTTe pinstripe round the edge


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

Looking very good, look forward to seeing it on a nice choice of wheels!

Shame the bonnet was not ever so slightly further down in the centre, to cover the top curve of the grill, looks odd with it like that IMO should have covered the top corners.

Either way looking good

8)


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Loving it, you will need to get hold of a good photographer like Dean to get some fantastic photos up!


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Looking great mate..

Love the look of the lights... almost agressive looking..

Good job.. keep those pics coming

loving it..!!

Mark


----------



## tteireann (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks amazing! I love the colour choice.
The bonnent looks very cool too.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

OMG!!!!

I just got a semi! :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Re-reading this thread through all 12 pages the transformation has been unbelievable. 
You have done a really good job, you have pulled off the bad boy bonnet and it still looks classy. Can't wait to see what wheels are going on to finish the job.
Great work, and all documented with a well illustrated thread! 
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

Very impressive! The more pictures I see, the MORE I want to see. Keep the updates and pictures coming.


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

Check out the rear and tell me what you think!!


----------



## 225 TTC (Jan 26, 2007)

love the smooth on the rear but not sure if the lights look odd being black.
good work! i jelous!


----------



## 225 TTC (Jan 26, 2007)

theres another one on here with smoothed off exhaust section with down facing pipes and that really finishes off the smooth look, just an idea?

do u have the wheels yet?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Very nice indeed, are you tempted to reduce the size of the rear number plate recess at all? I suppose it depends on the size of your number plate 5,6,7 digits etc.

The contrast of black and white looks amazing, can't wait to see it completed, is that exhaust surround a V6 or QS as doesn't look as glossy as the painted roof?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

[smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Beautiful!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Car is looking amazing, although im not a fan of a spoiler-less boot!


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

Golfstrike said:


> Very nice indeed, are you tempted to reduce the size of the rear number plate recess at all? I suppose it depends on the size of your number plate 5,6,7 digits etc.
> 
> The contrast of black and white looks amazing, can't wait to see it completed, is that exhaust surround a V6 or QS as doesn't look as glossy as the painted roof?


exhaust is a standard one off a 225, my mate at ABT (Craig) supplied it. its a matt black i am tempted to powder coat it in black gloss! The surround is V6 i think!


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

225 TTC said:


> theres another one on here with smoothed off exhaust section with down facing pipes and that really finishes off the smooth look, just an idea?
> 
> do u have the wheels yet?


No wheels yet, i am not a fan of smoothing the exhaust outlets off, it will be that one step too far for me. I mean my design brief to myself was to keep it Audi all the way so standard almost, but modified subtly, in all the right places. I have'nt even gone HID etc, the next thing is Interior!!


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Wonder what it would look like with the V6 valance painted white..??

Just to see..

Photo-shop anyone..?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking very nice , can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Hmmm not too sure about the black lights Ranj - rest looks awesome


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i really dont like the rear lighs at all im afraid, everyone to there own i suppose.


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

Well i love the rear lights, as it really accents the roof and rear exhausts, when they were red, they looked really odd, like really out of no where!! so the dark ones are here to stay!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Looking great , really enjoying seeing this car build progress 

I think the lights will look spot on when the rear screen is in the car making it more black , if that makes sense 

looking forward to the next update

Mark


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

RTune said:


> Well i love the rear lights, as it really accents the roof and rear exhausts, when they were red, they looked really odd, like really out of no where!! so the dark ones are here to stay!


Good on you mate. Stick by your principles!

It's looking very cool... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Archidan (Nov 29, 2007)

I have been following this thread from the start I love the look of the car now, an incredible transformation. What about continuing the black and white theme with a black filler cap and black wheels, 19" R8 or Votex. I think that would finish it off very nicely.

Can't wait for the next pictures.


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

looks absolutely stunning. How hard was the fiberglassing the hood? Or how many hours did you have into it? Taillights suit this car perfect too IMO


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

Neb said:


> looks absolutely stunning. How hard was the fiberglassing the hood? Or how many hours did you have into it? Taillights suit this car perfect too IMO


The fibreglassing wasnt difficult as such, as my tech is very very good, however all in all it took around 45 hours work to get the bonnet to the state that it was ready for paint. Its nearly ready!!!


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

any more pics on progress of this bad-boy?


----------



## stoffi (Jul 17, 2007)

Love the white color! Cheers.


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

Definitely time for more pictures!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Blue TTop said:


> Definitely time for more pictures!


Couldnt agree more!


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

any updates on this car?! Is it finished yet?!?!?! I need more pics!!!!!


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

No more pics as i am looking for wheels!!


----------



## Iceman1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Look like you are doing a good job,

If you are lookng to get rid of the wheels and they are genuine Audi RSTT 18s i may be interested, i see they are curbed but as long as they aren't buckled drop me a line,


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

I refurbed the existing wheels for now... i need to get it MOT'd and Taxed, but i am looking for some new wheels. Although i will probably keep the originals too for normal everyday use.

Guys help me out here with some wheel ideas,


----------



## Archidan (Nov 29, 2007)

19" RS4 / R8 style or audi Votex in satin black would do it.


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Pleeeaaasseeee post some more pics


----------



## drudland (Feb 11, 2008)

been keeping an eye on this thread and want to see how it finishes - please


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

i have done the wheels in Cream!! need to get it all fitted up with tyres on Monday so pics to follow shortly!


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

I look forward to seeing them (along with about 20 other people!!)


----------



## Blu-iTT (Dec 2, 2006)

..............make that 21 other prople :!:


----------



## Foz (Oct 20, 2008)

this thread is useless without pics!! :twisted:


----------



## Rich_h (Oct 17, 2008)

Judging by the number of times this topic has been viewed there are a lot more than 20 of us that are eager to see how this one turns out.
It is good to follow somebody who is doing something so far removed from what most of us would dare contemplate.

RTune if you get the chance we would like to see as many pictures as possible.
So, any time something changes, even if you don't like it, post a picture.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok Drum roll Please..... i will be taking some pictures shortly!! Wheels missing Centre's but should be finished later so i will post more then!


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

Here we go guys!!


----------



## jay77 (Aug 4, 2007)

Looking very 8) Love the paint and the extended bonnet, very subtle Well done! How many man hours has it taken just out of interest?

Would love to take on a project like this if i had the cash :?


----------



## Archidan (Nov 29, 2007)

Very nice. Are you going to lower it further? Fit spacers? I think that would make it even nicer. I thought it would look good with black wheels, but now I see them in white not so sure.


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

jay77 said:


> Looking very 8) Love the paint and the extended bonnet, very subtle Well done! How many man hours has it taken just out of interest?
> 
> Would love to take on a project like this if i had the cash :?


It took around 150 hours of work, the paint cost around £2.5k thats just the paint!


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

It's really NICE, I had prefer fit the rear spoiler and made the wheels black.....


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Good job :!:


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

yeah nice one mate. I'd have made a few different decisions myself but those are personal style things.

When you love the TT as a car and then take a moment to look at the effort and thought put into this one, you can only appreciate it for being just the way it is. Great job.


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

Excellent work - very original. Well done.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

EXCELLENT!

v.v.v.v.v.v.v.v.v.v.v.v.v.v.v. nice!

The headlights kinda remind me of the Audi A8 now in shape...


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking sweet , love the front end 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

To be honnest I am not a big fan of the bonnet but the rest of the car is 8) and the quakity of the work from the pics looks fantastic


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I love the bonnet. I'd probably go with black wheels to match the roof, but that's just personal; still an excellent bit of work.


----------



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

well done, looks totally different. 
i think black alloys and v6 spolier would make that look even better.. oh and lowered a bit. but still looks great..


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Still looking good... interior next eh


----------



## stoffi (Jul 17, 2007)

Well done mate! Must have cost ya...


----------



## dermy (Jan 11, 2008)

im loving it 8) how much mate would you charge to do my bonnet


----------



## RJH (Jan 9, 2009)

I know i'm gonna get flamed here now for being the new guy an' all and having a varied taste when it comes to TT's, but, am i the only person who hates black wheels (on any car for that matter) and shouts at the screen everytime it's mentioned "stop suggesting black wheels people!!" I think they look absolutely awful, i've seen a LOT and never seen a half decent looking set yet, not to mention they've been done to death so much that i actually think both black, and black with a polished lip has now overtaken silver as the main wheel colour???

Im a big fan of difference and contrast so it's not that, i just think they look all wrong.. Wheels are meant to be seen not hidden.

As for the rest of the car, its only let downs so far, are a) its not dropped to the deck, b) the rims are too small AND standard, and c) there's no spacers...

But i do think £2.5k is a tad too much for paint, especially since you own/work in a bodyshop!!! Could you not get it cheaper, or let alone free?? You could have had some nice rims for that price and gone for a cheaper colour..

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] on the bonnet extension though, nice touch!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

It's all about personal taste, and I think that's very clear with cars. Personally, I hate the "slammed" look. I think there should be an equal gap on all edges, so maybe a 10mm drop or something on that car - or even, just a full tank of fuel!

I think black wheels are harder to get right. I very dark gun metal is probably my preferred option if not going for silver.


----------



## RJH (Jan 9, 2009)

Dash said:


> Personally, I hate the "slammed" look. I think there should be an equal gap on all edges
> 
> I think black wheels are harder to get right. very dark gun metal is probably my preferred option if not going for silver.


Oh don't get me wrong, even if it's slammed it still has to be an equal drop all the way round. Personally slamming is only best saved for shows where it can be done safely and to its full potential. I wouldn't ever drive the car that low (in this country are you kidding??) not to mention the constant worry i'd have about killing the sump! ha.

As for gunmetal grey, i don't like that either to be honest, anything edging more towards black than silver doesnt work with me. But i agree with you, it's all about personal taste.. And i think i'm already starting to demonstrate how my taste differs from most on here. But i don't see that as a bad thing because it would keep me original and set me apart, i like OEM styling just with subtle touches and sometimes a bit of unpredictability thrown in for good measure... :lol:


----------



## Droo (Dec 5, 2006)

RJH said:


> I know i'm gonna get flamed here now for being the new guy an' all and having a varied taste when it comes to TT's, but, am i the only person who hates black wheels (on any car for that matter) and shouts at the screen everytime it's mentioned "stop suggesting black wheels people!!" I think they look absolutely awful, i've seen a LOT and never seen a half decent looking set yet, not to mention they've been done to death so much that i actually think both black, and black with a polished lip has now overtaken silver as the main wheel colour???


No flames but i feel the same way do about silver wheels except i don't shout at the screen.
I've had Satin black wheels on nearly every car i've owned
goin back some years now. 

Nice paint job. 8)


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

Very Well done! Congratulations


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

that extended bonnet over the headights for some reason reminds me off an old VW Passat :?

not my cup of tea but hey its not mine so it dnt matter :lol:


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

looking good, i think the grill looks a little naked though. It needs something there , even if its just the quattro


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Very nice, kind of reminds me of a storm trooper from starwars.


----------



## K3JDX (Dec 29, 2008)

marcelloTTc said:


> It's really NICE, I had prefer fit the rear spoiler and made the wheels black.....


I'd say the same, spoiler in black to. But a great finish and alot of work which is to be applauded.


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

hi thanks for all your comments!

Currently its with my friends at AVIT in Slough, having Coilovers fitted, Cam Belt, Water Pump, Service, Powersteering fluid change, brake fluid change, haldex oil, coolant flush. I want it to be like almost new!!


----------



## keithM (Nov 2, 2007)

excellet job :lol:

but to be honest, i thought it was going to be more radical in the styling department

cheers


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

keithM said:


> excellet job :lol:
> 
> but to be honest, i thought it was going to be more radical in the styling department
> 
> cheers


Less is more 8)


----------



## maceonline (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats The Dogs Knockers !!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Love It....


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

acmurray said:


> Very nice, kind of reminds me of a storm trooper from starwars.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
i know what you mean!


----------



## Frostyflax17 (Jan 26, 2009)

who makes all the other bad boy bozer hoods?

http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread ... 269&page=2

i do like yours though, a bit too much lowered over the lights imo. but great work! i love the pearl white!

and i have the same wheels <3


----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

RTune said:


> Here we go guys!!


Sorry not my cup of tea, is it me or it the mod you've done to the bonnet make the front of the car look like a 10 year old VW Passat :?


----------



## Testarossa (Mar 8, 2006)

Good work mate !!!!

I do think though that the look of the a car is 70 % ish about the wheels and how they blend into to the styling of the car. The cream wheels dont do it for me ......however change the wheels to some thing euro then you will have a smart looking 8) motor there mate !!!! ........

Then airbag the bitch :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i agree, put some nice wide split rims on and it would transform the car, maybe someone could do a photoshop?

lovin the rest of the car though, great work :wink:


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

i am trying to find some nice wheels, and its getting decked on some nice coilovers!


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

RTune said:


> i am trying to find some nice wheels, and its getting decked on some nice coilovers!


I reckon it would look good on a set ABT wide alloys 19" lowered on something like H&R Coilovers or similar..it would give it stance and presence...which I feel is missing at the moment..which is a shame because the work and car is stunning..!!

I also think the front grill needs the Audi rings on because as mentioned earlier does look a bit Passat-like  ..The rings will break it up more IMO..

I,m sure someone can photo-shop a few wheels etc on it for you..


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

RTune said:


> Here we go guys!!


I think the end result is stunning, well done. My only gripe is the numberplate on the front, I wouldn't have smoothed out the recess so it would sit flush in the bumper.

Love the rear lights BTW


----------



## T60 TTX (Nov 9, 2008)

i agree with jbell on the number plate issue, but the car is absolutely amazing well done on the project! Very different, but i think a nice set of euro wheels will set it off as you have gone for euro styling with all the smoothness. maybe something like these:

http://www.rimstyle.com/components/popu ... ps;index=1

regards Simon


----------



## DeanoBaj (Oct 8, 2006)

Well done mate car looks amazing, but really think a nice set of 19's would finish it off nicely.


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

Right Guys! Decision has been made.... Porsche 997 Turbo wheels, thats a massive 11J on the Rear! lol With AP Coilovers! I have the Coilovers on Order, cars at AVIT in Slough having them fitted. I have had loads of work done on the car to get it mechanically ship shape, list as follows: 
Brake Fluid Change
Major Service (Inc Plugs)
Haldex Oil
Coolant Change
Gearbox Service (not sure this is possible)
Air Con Service
Cambelt
Water pump

AVIT boys are the Great, they are all ex VW and Audi Techs with all the latest gear!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Looking forward to the pics with in on the coilovers amd porka wheels 8)

11J on the back might give you a few clearance probs though :?

Gearbox is sealed for life according to Audi but some have benefited from an oil change , something i will be having done on my 8yr old car

Cheers

Mark


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Have a chat to Twoggy about his 11j wheels, Im not sure why but he only had them fitted for a couple of weeks. I think he had rubbing issues even with stretched rubber IIRC


----------



## twoggy (Oct 19, 2008)

J55TTC said:


> Have a chat to Twoggy about his 11j wheels, Im not sure why but he only had them fitted for a couple of weeks. I think he had rubbing issues even with stretched rubber IIRC


Dadaaaahh! lol

Try to go a little smaller at the rear dude. had real bad haldex issues with 11j porka rims, coz you need adapters too (35mm) as the offset forces the rim to rub the damper 

They looked amazing but how much are you willing to cut? :?

Let me know bro :wink:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Haldex issues - that was it I couldnt quite remember.

Its a shame they look the nuts!

Mille Miglia did some cup II and cup III rims which looked just as good but without the size issues


----------



## twoggy (Oct 19, 2008)

J55TTC said:


> Haldex issues - that was it I couldnt quite remember.
> 
> Its a shame they look the nuts!
> 
> Mille Miglia did some cup II and cup III rims which looked just as good but without the size issues


There is a dude on either here or Ed38 with a red hard top Audi putting 8j porka's on.

Check it out


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Twoggy....you can get the Porsche wheels that you have as reps and in 8" or 9" rears....can't remember where I saw them now though!!


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

twoggy said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > Have a chat to Twoggy about his 11j wheels, Im not sure why but he only had them fitted for a couple of weeks. I think he had rubbing issues even with stretched rubber IIRC
> ...


well mines not going to be a daily driver! i am lending it to ABT to take to some shows during the summer etc.... so it will not do many miles.... more just to showcase what can be achieved..... i dont mind sawing some bits off!! lol You got any pics of what needs cutting off?


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Juber on here had those 997 turbo wheels and they looked amazing. He bought reps and you honestly cant tell them apart. I think his were 8.5J all round 35mm adaptors rear and 30mm up front. Funny how my 10s at rear didn't give me the slightest problem. Plenty of room to play with


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

jamal, mine are 11j on the back an 8.5J on the front, they are original 997 Wheels..... look awesome.... need to get the hub adaptors and spacers.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

RTune look what JBells selling....

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=128685&p=1381162#p1381162

I think they'd be perfect no?


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Guys

Well all the Bodyworks finished, need to find a suitable Grill and Wheels.... ideally some Porsche Split's.

What should i do to the engine??? I need some Ideas, i have a 225 Exhaust, and mine is a 180. I was thinking intercooler? induction? injectors? remap? turbo? anymore ideas? i have about 2k to spend. So let me have your suggestions please??


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

caractere grill has to be the most stylish grill on the market :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

On a 180.... tbh.... Id just do a remap, wakbox and dress the engine up to look pretty at shows etc.

Really no point going to town on it...


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i agree with adam, a set of samco`s, caractere grill and set of split rims will set it off.


----------



## Wadesports (Apr 9, 2007)

Con grats on the car, but a 180! i would have done this on a 225. Engine wise if have 2k to play with is go buy a 225 engine second had, strip, and mod as you like.

Ps. Think you shoul dhave gone with black wheels, but hey we all have our own oppinons!

R8 wheel i think would have set it off as per the pic!

my 2 pence worth.


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

Mhhhh i was thinking i would be able to mess with it and get it to around 300......

The wheels are going to change but i got the cream ones just to get it on the road, as now it has an MOT and Tax....

Where can i get the samcos at a decent price?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

You'll need a bigger turbo or hybrid 04 (not your k03) and possibly a better exhaust manifold. Not to mention all the other bits.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

just look on ebay, sfs do good kits at great prices.


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

I have a stock K04 here that i can give you for not much if you find out the process of getting it to fit onto your car. Heres the link to Backdrafts upgrade. You can see around 250bhp with this upgrade.

http://www.backdraftmotorsport.com/perf ... rades.html


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

random question but you wasnt in south wales in this a few weeks ago for any reason was u ? because i saw one identical!


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

jamal said:


> I have a stock K04 here that i can give you for not much if you find out the process of getting it to fit onto your car. Heres the link to Backdrafts upgrade. You can see around 250bhp with this upgrade.
> 
> http://www.backdraftmotorsport.com/perf ... rades.html


I think i am going to do the Hybrid route, so K04 internals in a K03, bigger injectors, big ass intercooler.....


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

JamesR said:


> random question but you wasnt in south wales in this a few weeks ago for any reason was u ? because i saw one identical!


No mine hasnt been out of Slough yet.... i am too ashamed of the interior!! lol

Next Question, any of you guys had interior retrims if so who is good? Ideally i want to fit, Porsche Boxter Seats and Retrim the rest to match?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

mmm porsche boxter seats, the 996 look better but both still nice and are dirct replacements.


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

I have been on Flea Bay and i cant see any for sale.... yet!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Porsche-996-seats ... 240%3A1318

996 porsche seats in black leather


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

damn sold for 165!! i missed it!!



KammyTT said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Porsche-996-seats-front-and-rear_W0QQitemZ170309541655QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_CarsParts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM?hash=item170309541655&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1683%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> 996 porsche seats in black leather


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

RTune said:


> damn sold for 165!! i missed it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was a bit worried about the condition tbh. Reckon they might have needed retrimming.


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

Guys i finally took the plunge and bought these wheels.... 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0314350080

Just need some hub adapters..... then the outside will be COMPLETE!!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

RTune said:


> Guys i finally took the plunge and bought these wheels....
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0314350080
> 
> Just need some hub adapters..... then the outside will be COMPLETE!!


Nice 8)

look forward to seeing them on the car

Mark


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

PM'd :mrgreen:


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Hmmm....

Are those wheels not staggered fitment? You'll need some seriously wide adaptors for the rear too. I would run a 30mm adaptor for the fronts and a 45mm adaptor for the rear. This is ideal if you are going to run OEM 225/40 tyres all round.

If you are going for a smaller width or profile tyre then run a 35mm up front. This will also clear a big brake kit up front. You probably wont clear with a 30mm.


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

Jamal, the new wheels have ET52 so i was thinking of 20mm Adapters? The wheels are 8J all round, can you advise?


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

RTune said:


> Jamal, the new wheels have ET52 so i was thinking of 20mm Adapters? The wheels are 8J all round, can you advise?


If you'e looking for a decent 'stance' you'll need wider adapters than that! :lol:

ET52 with 20mm adapters on an 8" wheel will put the wheels in-line with most 8" wide Audi OEM wheels, ie ET32. I'd suggest you're looking for something like a 35mm adapter to fill the arches. :wink:

Alan W


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

What tyres are you going to run on these? If they are th OEM spec tyres then run a 30mm adaptor front and a 45mm rear.

You can run a 35mm adaptor for the front and that will clear any big brake kit on these wheels but they will catch the arches on the 40 profile tyres if you are running low. They wont catch if you have or plan to roll the front arches. I take this will be a walk in the park for you anyway.

35mm front and 45mm rear will look spot on. 20mm will be waaay to small and would probably foul your shocks!


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

i see!! sounds more complex than i thought!! 40mm spacer is a bit old lump of metal....


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

NOOOOO! No 40mm spacer! :x

35mm front and 45mm rear please :wink:


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

isnt 45mm a very big spacer!!!


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

RTune said:


> isnt 45mm a very big spacer!!!


Speak to Darren at G-Werks. :wink:

http://www.g-werks.com/Site/

Alan W


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

RTune said:


> Guys i finally took the plunge and bought these wheels....
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0314350080
> 
> Just need some hub adapters..... then the outside will be COMPLETE!!


Nice wheels.

Adapter wise I would go for 35mm front and 40mm rear with 235/35 R19" tyres, H&R do both these sizes, I can supply


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

ummmm which ones should i get!! lol 35/45! and how much are the H & R ones?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

RTune said:


> ummmm which ones should i get!! lol 35/45! and how much are the H & R ones?


With the wheels you bought you need 20mm adapters to get them to the standard 18" RSTT offset (ET33), most people run 15mm front and 20/25mm rear spacers.

BUT

On a 19" wheel fitted with 235/35 R19" tyres I would only go for 10mm front and 20mm rear spacers. This will also depend how far you have dropped it to avoid catching.

IMO your best bet is:

30mm front and 40mm rear adapter plates, this should sit the wheels nicely in the arches and avoid catching.


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

Jon

they are 18inch!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

RTune said:


> Jon
> 
> they are 18inch!


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

35mm front and 45mm rear on the 18s with the OEM 225/40 tyres. Cant go wrong. PM jbell but i think they are around £150 a pair for H&R ones. You get cheapies on eBay but this is something i wouldn't skimp on pal


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks to JBell for hooking up the spacer/hub converters, a quick snap off my phone not all that good a quality pic, i am going to wind down the coilovers a bit further...


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Ah yes, spot on! Looking great.


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Very nice .

Are you attending ACE Cafe on 25 May or the TTOC annual in July.

I d like to see this car.

TTitan


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i love this car.... i would easily swap it for mine anyday


----------



## sheppyk (Mar 30, 2009)

Just read though the whole thread that is some work you've done there nvery nice effort looks amazing mate nice one!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

RTune said:


> Thanks to JBell for hooking up the spacer/hub converters, a quick snap off my phone not all that good a quality pic, i am going to wind down the coilovers a bit further...


A pleasure, glad you are happy with them, the car looks superb 8)


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

R tune did you get my pm about doing some work on my car? or ar you to busy it seems it was read just didnt get a reply?


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

TTitan said:


> Very nice .
> 
> Are you attending ACE Cafe on 25 May or the TTOC annual in July.
> 
> ...


I am hoping to attend i have a knee op on the 20th April, i am either going to have the car trailered there or have someone drive it down with me!! if i can find a volunteer... i think i have one!! Its not finished yet either as i am trying to locate some 996 Seats for an interior retrim!


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

matty1985 said:


> R tune did you get my pm about doing some work on my car? or ar you to busy it seems it was read just didnt get a reply?


sorry mate i read the PM then forgot about it!! pm'd you now!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

should've paid attention to who wrote it but they said something along the lines of the front looking like an old passat and i see exactly what you mean :!:

it does look the absolute nuts though 

people may disagree but IMO the front lights have always been a down point in styling for me. they're to doe eyed and look a bit soppy, needs something mean, and the simple straight edge to the top of them by extending the grill is friggin ace [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

And here are some more pics!! I have an ABT style grill that just needs painting and fitting!!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

RTune said:


> And here are some more pics!! I have an ABT style grill that just needs painting and fitting!!


i just came 

 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

congrats on making such a beautiful example


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

that was tooo much information!! lol thanks all the same


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Looks lovely and wheels suit perfectly
im sure you can gangster your way with a 5mm spacer on the rear, could do with a tiny bit more poke :wink:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

RTune said:


> And here are some more pics!! I have an ABT style grill that just needs painting and fitting!!


That looks spot on RTune, great work!

I've enjoyed seeing your car grow into something unique.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

What colour are you doing the grille, white?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Does anyone feel the wheels might look better in body colour? So basically white where the black currently is?

Does look fabulous anyway, but mebbe the white wheels might just add a bit?

Cheers

rich


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> Does anyone feel the wheels might look better in body colour? So basically white where the black currently is?
> 
> Does look fabulous anyway, but mebbe the white wheels might just add a bit?
> 
> ...


Looks great IMHO.

I think white wheels would be "too much" and that the current black wheels compliment the black roof perfectly.

C'mon Rich, get your coat off, outside.......

:wink:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I think with a black roof, the black wheels work better. Gives the car a border. The white RSTTs didn't look right to me.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KentishTT said:


> C'mon Rich, get your coat off, outside.......
> 
> :wink:


C'mon then sonny... :-*


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon Rich, get your coat off, outside.......
> ...


OK, bring your hair gel


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KentishTT said:


> OK, bring your hair gel


Can't I take my pick from your selection?


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > OK, bring your hair gel
> ...


Another word out of you and I'll ram your styling tongs where the sun don't shine!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KentishTT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > KentishTT said:
> ...


No room at the inn mate... :lol:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> No room at the inn mate... :lol:


Hemorrhoids playing up again mate?

:wink:


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Does anyone feel the wheels might look better in body colour? So basically white where the black currently is?
> 
> Does look fabulous anyway, but mebbe the white wheels might just add a bit?
> 
> ...


If you look i had the original wheels in cream, but it was a lil OTT... so i decided to paint the centres Pearlescent Black!



Dash said:


> What colour are you doing the grille, white?


I think i am going for body colour, rather than Black!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KentishTT said:


> Hemorrhoids playing up again mate?
> 
> :wink:


Improving fast since you kissed them better... :wink:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hemorrhoids playing up again mate?
> ...


 

OK, you win!


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

this thread is about my car


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KentishTT said:


> OK, you win!


I should hope so too, I paid you enough... :lol:


----------



## krismc (Apr 4, 2009)

love the car buddy but the rear lights are not quite right to me, but red would look horrid.

So I though, buy some cheap (and horrid) chrome lexus style rear lights, BUT, get some frosting spray and heavily frost them White then give them a good coat of laquer. So your lights are almost White!

What you think??


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

RTune said:


> this thread is about my car


Sorry 

We are young and very much in love, plus Rich pays well


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

krismc said:


> love the car buddy but the rear lights are not quite right to me, but red would look horrid.
> 
> So I though, buy some cheap (and horrid) chrome lexus style rear lights, BUT, get some frosting spray and heavily frost them White then give them a good coat of laquer. So your lights are almost White!
> 
> What you think??


I am not convinced, i might try and coat them white instead of black, once i get the interior finished. Need to start that now!!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

looking better all the time, like the front lights, go well with the white,, and black wheels , compliments the roof,,, rear lights !!! ???? ( IMO )


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

roddy said:


> looking better all the time, like the front lights, go well with the white,, and black wheels , compliments the roof,,, rear lights !!! ???? ( IMO )


I agree.

I think that a black grille would be quite nice too.


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

i am in two minds about a black grill i think Pearl would look good too!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

RTune said:


> i am in two minds about a black grill i think Pearl would look good too!


trial and error ,,, or paint shop ( eliminate the error ! )


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I think you said an ABT (can't be arsed to look back through the love story going on); if so I'd say defo body colour. With the mesh black.


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

yeh well i own the paintshop so thats not the problem! once the grills in its in forever, as i need to bond it in!! its not a real ABT just an ABT style!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

RTune said:


> yeh well i own the paintshop so thats not the problem! once the grills in its in forever, as i need to bond it in!! its not a real ABT just an ABT style!


sorry mate , that should have read " photo shop " !!!!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

the caractere grill would look ace and suit the lines of the car more, just my opinion lol.

i havent seen a thread that has had so much opinions thrown about


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

all these opinions confuse me..... not! its good to get everyones opinions and advice!! wait till i move to the interior!


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

it must be just me but i dnt like the look of this car one bit...sorry man 

the bonnet the wheels the colour just does nothing for me, just not TT like :?

but each to there own thats what moddings all about....individuality 8)


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

RTune. I appreciate all this effort that you have put in to the car, but its like all for nothing? It just looks poor man, I must have Jessica Alba eyes in my head or somethin, it just looks all wrong man. All wrong.

Its almost as bad as this:


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

jutty said:


> it must be just me but i dnt like the look of this car one bit...sorry man
> 
> the bonnet the wheels the colour just does nothing for me, just not TT like :?
> 
> but each to there own thats what moddings all about....individuality 8)


Mhhh Each to there own i guess



S10TYG said:


> RTune. I appreciate all this effort that you have put in to the car, but its like all for nothing? It just looks poor man, I must have Jessica Alba eyes in my head or somethin, it just looks all wrong man. All wrong.
> 
> Its almost as bad as this:


Again i guess its not your cup of tea, but then cant please everyone!!


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

RTune said:


> i guess its not your cup of tea, but then cant please everyone!!


Your right its not my cup of tea. You shouldn't be pleasing every1, you just need to please yourself, at the end of the day this is a forum, so when you put a thread on about your car you need to expect things you want to hear and things you don't want to hear. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Perhaps a bit late I would have had it fitted and then smoothed into the bumper, would have looked uber cool


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

S10TYG said:


> RTune said:
> 
> 
> > i guess its not your cup of tea, but then cant please everyone!!
> ...


look forward to your build thread!!


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

robokn said:


> Perhaps a bit late I would have had it fitted and then smoothed into the bumper, would have looked uber cool


i have a plan.... looking for a v6 bumper then transfer the grill into that and smooth the lot!!


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

S10TYG - I think you're being a bit harsh... my mum always said if you haven't got anything nice to say the STFU.

I love the way it's come on so quickly and you have taken peoples advice as you went... i wish i had of got advice on what and when i've brought mods... would have done more impacting mods first!!

I'm not a lover of the bonnet but apart from that... i love the wheels!!!

I can't remember what page you wrote about the wheels but what sizes are they? Where did you get them?


----------



## Silverrtt (May 1, 2008)

All these hot sexy modded TT's intimidating me from showing up at the Ace cafe meet  as I've just recently got my Avis Silver TT (Red leather) and have hardly had a chance to get anything done. And now this beast shows up!!!!!! :x :x 
Eff it I aint coming [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

SteveS TT said:


> S10TYG - I think you're being a bit harsh... my mum always said if you haven't got anything nice to say the STFU.
> 
> I love the way it's come on so quickly and you have taken peoples advice as you went... i wish i had of got advice on what and when i've brought mods... would have done more impacting mods first!!
> 
> ...


They are 18inch, 3 Piece wheels!! Got them off a guy off Ebay who could sell them as they are 4 Front Porsche wheels, RH have gone bankrupt and so no rears were available!!



Silverrtt said:


> All these hot sexy modded TT's intimidating me from showing up at the Ace cafe meet  as I've just recently got my Avis Silver TT (Red leather) and have hardly had a chance to get anything done. And now this beast shows up!!!!!! :x :x
> Eff it I aint coming [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Oh dont be my interiors embarassing!! its soo tatty, till it gets it re trim!! LOL Bring your car down.... dont worry!!


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

SteveS TT said:


> S10TYG - I think you're being a bit harsh... my mum always said if you haven't got anything nice to say the STFU.
> 
> I love the way it's come on so quickly and you have taken peoples advice as you went... i wish i had of got advice on what and when i've brought mods... would have done more impacting mods first!!
> 
> ...


Not really Steve, I'm just being honest. Telling my honest opinion, nothing wrong with that, as long as the owner is happy, thats all that matters.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

RTune said:


> look forward to your build thread!!


It will be something to look forward to, but feel free to comment as much as you like when its up.


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

S10TYG said:


> RTune said:
> 
> 
> > look forward to your build thread!!
> ...


LOL dont worry i will let it flow!!


----------



## keithM (Nov 2, 2007)

jutty said:


> it must be just me but i dnt like the look of this car one bit...sorry man
> 
> the bonnet the wheels the colour just does nothing for me, just not TT like :?
> 
> but each to there own thats what moddings all about....individuality 8)


hi

i am sorry to say i agree with the above.

But what i can say there has been a tremendous amount of time and effort in building this TT, and i appreciate that

cheers

good luck with rest of the car


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

Right here are a few pics of the exterior almost finished, a few things i am not happy about, such as i want to go lower, but this will need a bit more work, (Adjustable tiebars, and smaller tyres). I am waiting for the right centre caps aswell, so the RH ones will have to do for now! I love my new grill!! i think i am not going to put the Rings on! Will be at Ace tomorrow, it will be a quiet journey as i dont even have a headunit!! lol 

































































Now the interior, its a complete state, there is a hole in the drivers side carpet, so i ordered a new carpet £300! not cheap, i am waiting for some Porsche 996 Seats, and a nice 996 Steering wheel, which once fitted will then mean the car is ready for the ICE install, then the car will be off to Trim Deluxe for the interior retrim!


----------



## jay (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks more like an Italian than a German!
Not sure I like it? Over the top I think!


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

you must have some rate coin lol,you've done a great job so far mate,good work 8)


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

looking really great,have enjoyed watching and reading your progress,looking forward to seeing interior retrim 8)


----------



## Damz (Oct 8, 2006)

car is looking great and has come on along way keep the good work up ..


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

TTgreeny said:


> you must have some rate coin lol,you've done a great job so far mate,good work 8)


you could say that!! and thanks!


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing it at Ace


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

saw this car on saturday, photo's dont do it justice, looks amazing!


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

Jen-TT said:


> saw this car on saturday, photo's dont do it justice, looks amazing!


Saturday??? where?


----------



## Philly87 (Mar 29, 2008)

stalker..... :twisted:


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

I saw it today at Ace Cafe. Very nice car indeed.
Won the best looking car as voted by everyone else that was there. [smiley=gossip.gif]

Sean.


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

V6 SRS said:


> I saw it today at Ace Cafe. Very nice car indeed.
> Won the best looking car as voted by everyone else that was there. [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> Sean.


and i am humbled! lol i had a feeling that some people in the "TT" circle may not like it!! its only spurred me on to do an awesome job on the interior!


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

S10TYG said:


> RTune said:
> 
> 
> > i guess its not your cup of tea, but then cant please everyone!!
> ...


RTune the cars looking good! I like it apart from one thing... the wheels! Not liking them much mate. S10TYG why dont you put up some pic's of your's so we can have look im sure your's is very nice  Havnt read the whole of this thread yet think its going to take a while :lol:


----------



## lobs84 (Mar 17, 2009)

Very nice I like whats been done with the bonnet, the wheels are very nice too [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

Spoilerless dont like that either if im honest or those tinted rear lights. :?


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

L80NTT said:


> Spoilerless dont like that either if im honest or those tinted rear lights. :?


the original tt was designed with out a spoiler!! i am going back to the grass routes!! lol


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

Indeed it was RTune! Dig the colours though


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

once it gets lower, and some streched tyres should look the part!!


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

RTune said:


> V6 SRS said:
> 
> 
> > I saw it today at Ace Cafe. Very nice car indeed.
> ...


As I said in the ace cafe photo thread, you have a great looking car and its great when brave decisions pay off, not suprised it won today, sounds like the inside will be great too.

well done you must be proud [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Well done on the best looking car award; I certainly would have voted for yours myself if I had been able to make it today.

A lovely looking car, I wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Saw this today and had a chat. The car definitely stands out, love the wheels and all the smoothing. Like the roof and tints, still can't decide on the bonnet and would have to put rings on it, but that's why it's yours. 

Stands out though mate and the standard of the work was very high, nice chatting to you. 'All about the Zaino!' :roll: :wink:


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

RTune said:


> Jen-TT said:
> 
> 
> > saw this car on saturday, photo's dont do it justice, looks amazing!
> ...


when i came to pick up the eibachs (changed my username)

missed you at ace, something came up and i missed out!


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

Jen-TT said:


> RTune said:
> 
> 
> > Jen-TT said:
> ...


Ohhhhhhhh lol i was wondering i never showed it to anyone on Sat!! lol


----------



## JOE90 (Sep 28, 2007)

just my 2pence ... i like it but i just feel it would better suit the car if it had the standard bonnet shape and lights , as it looks to sharp on a rounded shape body ! but aside from that , i bet its a real head turner in the flesh!


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

Congrats on Ace... Wish i had of been there in mine to see yours and a few others but mine is still waiting for a few bits!

Still not sure on the bonnet...


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

Its Been a LONG time and no posts but lots been happening just some of the stuff to come over the next few weeks/months: 
Full Alcantara interior retrim
Full ICE system
11j Porsche Split wheels in a funky colour! 
Possible Unusual Carbon wrap of the car


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

RTune said:


> Its Been a LONG time...


Man, don't. :?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> RTune said:
> 
> 
> > Its Been a LONG time...
> ...


Honestly they do look pretty good your going to have to bare with me!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

RTune said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > RTune said:
> ...


No, they look shite. :roll:

I'm happy to be converted 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

converted too??? [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> RTune said:
> 
> 
> > Its Been a LONG time...
> ...


+1 blue wheels is about 19 steps too far imo  like Rich I am prepared to be converted so get some pics up when they are on properly  I would personally get them powdercoated satin black asap 

Charlie


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

Well i am holding off the pics till i have the rears on with super stretch. I always like causing a stir!


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Mine had these on when I first saw it - hated them in the flesh and made him put the RS4's back on :?


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

What wheels are they ?


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

They were Porsche badged but I believe they were reps

I never even receive the car on them so couldn't say I'm afraid

They just looked too "cluncky" in the flesh


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

SOOOOO GLAD to be put up on this thread - reead it start to finish - wish there was more like it..... my taste or not i am looking forward to seeing the outcome..


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

UKRPG said:


> They were Porsche badged but I believe they were reps
> 
> I never even receive the car on them so couldn't say I'm afraid
> 
> They just looked too "cluncky" in the flesh


Genuine Porsche wheels or quality wheels like RH/ ARTEC etc are all sexy, i much prefer them to the RS4 style esp when it comes to quality, unless you fit genuine wheels the Reps are all of poor quality and heavy doesnt help in anyway.

I am lucky in that i dont even drive my tt its just a little side project, so i can change the wheels again if it doesnt work out!


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

These are my rear wheels :




Just need tyres to fit them they are in total 11J at the rear!


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

this is with the wheels on, now slight problem the rear tyres are way to big so i have ordered some 245 30 18's for the rear, and i need to get my adjustable tie bars, but the general jist of what its going to look like is there.










i think the colour combo is great, how ever the exterior colour may change once more. I cant be bothered with BBS and RS4 Reps etc, as they have all been done to death.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

RTune said:


> this is with the wheels on, now slight problem the rear tyres are way to big so i have ordered some 245 30 18's for the rear, and i need to get my adjustable tie bars, but the general jist of what its going to look like is there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm still not convinced but hey that really doesn't matter 

Charlie


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

RTune said:


> L80NTT said:
> 
> 
> > Spoilerless dont like that either if im honest or those tinted rear lights. :?
> ...


Unspoiled look is great!

White/black (tuxedo-look) was classy!

Blue wheels are horrible! You've gone too far.....back up!!! :wink:

Cheers


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

There is alot of this on Ed38 etc

I think it's something different for shows etc, but works best when the wheels tie in to something else. 
When it links with something I think it can look good.


----------



## Adam D (Jan 19, 2009)

I actually like the wheels 

Not entirely sure on the bonnet extension but hats off to you for being different from the norm. As long as you like it thats what counts [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Just a thought, but why not do the roof in the same blue as the wheels? That's if you just can't live without the blue wheels... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

I love these wheels. Don't think they would suit my tt.

It's something different for the usual / more common style that most
foke buy on here, including myself.

Can't wait to see the finshed job.

Lego


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

in a bizarre way - the blue kind of works on some level with the ****** pearl colour paint and then on another level not so much 

but go for it - maybe change th wheel colour again if u respray teh car ..


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for the feed back, but like i have said i am planning a wrap of the car, and there is something in the line up to pick out the colour of the wheels. I am currently just sourcing some other bits...... i am even contemplating having the wheel centres totally fabricated out of laminated sheets of carbon!!

The wheels dont look quite right yet, as we need to sort the tyres out and then the camber on the rear, i think you have to remember this car is not about following the thousands but perhaps doing something outside the bog standard mods.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I must admit that I loved the look in this pic, looks fantastic!

Perhaps the wheel centres matching the car would have a nice overall look too?

There is something really nice and retro but modern about this look - looks brilliant!


----------



## CRTT09 (Aug 25, 2009)

Really liking the colour scheme and those blue wheels look very nice, mainly because there different! :twisted:

The only thing that i am not keen on is that bonnet, it just doesnt cut it for me otherwise love it!! keep it up!


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

Well i been busy today, and i have fitted the rear tie bars, i swapped the top and bottom Audi ones and then replaced the top ones with adjustable ones, the top original ones are shorter so bring the bottom in a fraction, reducing the amount of negative camber.


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

more pics


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

How often are you going to be changing rear tyres, that camber is shocking.  I can see the look you're going for but personally I couldn't live with that amount of camber. I also agree with some of the other comments, the black wheels with silver lip suited the car better, but Kudos for being original. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Blue roof and mirrors to go with the wheels or change the wheel colour. 8)

I love the aggressive look from the rear though. 8) 8)

When I had my Abts my camber was like that but you'd better be prepared for crazy rubber bills. I presume the offset is just too much to get them in the arches? Mine were like it because the tie-bars weren't adjustable, which of course yours are.

Cheers

rich


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Not my sort of thing but very scene... that blue is becoming quite popular now :wink:


----------



## deekoy (Mar 24, 2010)

Its been said already but I have to say - bloody great thread! Reading this brings me back to my youth looking for ways to be different - keep up the good work - look forward to seeing this in the flesh at some point!


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

Naresh said:


> How often are you going to be changing rear tyres, that camber is shocking.  I can see the look you're going for but personally I couldn't live with that amount of camber. I also agree with some of the other comments, the black wheels with silver lip suited the car better, but Kudos for being original. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


the furthest the cars been is to Ace last year! as it spends more time in pieces than together!!


----------



## timdu (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi i dont think it can be done,no doubt someone will prove me wrong, something i've allways wanted to try on my tt but would suit the retro look you have is spoked wheels like the old MG in modern sizes.No doubt this idea will get ripped to shreds! Not so sure on the camber its been done many times before.Looks good overall though!!!!!
Tim


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Blue roof and mirrors to go with the wheels or change the wheel colour. 8)
> 
> I love the aggressive look from the rear though. 8) 8)
> 
> ...


Well i swapped the top original tie bar for the bottom, as from factory the tops are shorter than the bottoms giving you a very small amount of negative camber then i put the Awesome ones on the top wound the bars in, funnily enough they are not even on max, have at least another 20mm on the bar it self! the offset would allow me to take them in a little further to reduce camber but i dont think its necessary.


----------



## twoggy (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey guys. Sorry i havent been in touch. Aint had the audi for a while. They were 11j rears with a 40mm spacer due to offset. I thought it was haldex issues but i found that one of the boys didnt bolt up the adaptor enough lol. Has anyone got any pics of it as i have lot them?

Cheers guys


----------

